# Treatment free in eastern WA



## minz (Jan 15, 2011)

Halley,
At this last months bee meeting it was suggested to me to do a ‘powder roll’ to get a more accurate count on my mites. My 24 hr mite counts were low, consistent and I was all excited. I did it on 4 hives this week and found I had high numbers in two and low numbers in 2. So now like any excitable kid I am preaching it. I found it on the Oregon state web site but cannot find it now, so here is a website talking about the different ways of detection. Your numbers seem huge.
http://pubs.ext.vt.edu/444/444-103/444-103.html


----------



## cpm (Mar 8, 2011)

I would consider replacing the SBB with a solid bottom board. My understanding is that keeping the hive warmer is more beneficial in terms of reducing mite counts.


----------



## MethowKraig (Aug 21, 2011)

Halley,

Do not use the SBB for winter. It is too cold here in the Methow. 

I use solid bottom boards. I close all bottom entrances for the winter. The snow does that anyway. 

I've tried insulating but can't say it makes a huge difference. A small top entrance, or preferably two is important. I do insulate the top. The idea is moisture from respiration can rise and exit the top entrance. Insulating the top keeps the moisture from freezing under the lid.

Biggest over-winter problem is dwindling from mites. I don't monitor for mites, but your numbers appear very high.[edit]

To survive, you need strong hives, heavy with honey. At least 100 lbs.

I'm also raising my own queens. Hopefully in a year or two I will have local survivor queens available for sale.

You can send me a private message on this site and we can then exchange emails if you have more questions.

- "Met How" Kraig


----------



## Keth Comollo (Nov 4, 2011)

Uhh, this is the Treatment Free Forum guys and gals.


----------



## hlhart2014 (Jun 11, 2012)

Thanks, Kraig...(you met my husband Joe at the hardware store in Twisp). I just ordered an insulated hive cover which provides a top entrance, ventilation and insulation from Honey Run Apiaries. I get conflicting reports about the screened bottom board...there are people in cold weather states using these year round(for ventilation and mite control)....And have asked several people in the valley what they use and some use SBB....Needless to say it is very confusing. More in the email to come.


MethowKraig said:


> Halley,
> 
> Do not use the SBB for winter. It is too cold here in the Methow.
> 
> ...


----------



## wanderyr (Feb 11, 2012)

I started last year, and before that I got most of my knowledge from the Long Lane Honey blog. David Burns is a proponent of open SBB's all year, for ventilation/condensation management, and mite control. He's in Illinois.

I did this with my first two hives close to Reno, up in the hills a bit. Last winter, for three months, the nighttime temps often got down to 15-20 degrees F.The bees did great! Just one more experience to add to the mix...

Oh, and I've heard from some locals that overwintering on SBB would be the death of my hives. Lots of people, lots of opinions


----------



## MethowKraig (Aug 21, 2011)

The 2011-2012 national survey found the only winter preparation that was effective was upper entrances and equalizing colony strength.

Go to: http://beeinformed.org/2012/08/winter-preparation-national-management-survey-2010-2011/

"Met-How Kraig"


----------

